# ARE T5 Pills 'drug-testable'?



## cashconverter (Nov 4, 2011)

A friend of mine has lost a stone in 10 days taking T5's.. He said they contain wizz/speed.

My company drug tests me every 2 months.. I do not know what they test for.

My question is - is there anything in 'T5's' that could be identified as recreational/drug abuse etc?

:rockon:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Imo they do not containe (speed) .as far as i know they contain ephedrine,caffine and asprin.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

T5's are basically "ECA" stacks - Ephedreine, Caffine and Asprin.

None of those are illegal. Infact, Ephedrine is illegal to sell/distribute in the UK but not illegal to possses or use.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes but in a drug test won't they show up as a false positive?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wont it for amphetamines or something?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ephedrine will test positive as an amphetamine, iirc. I believe pseudoephedrine will do as well..


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> yes but in a drug test won't they show up as a false positive?


What do you mean?


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

mcfcforever said:


> What do you mean?


I mean what they all said, it shows like you've taken speed when you haven't.............. false positive.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh sorry. Anyone know the half life of eph in that case?


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

What sort of drug test do they use?


----------



## cashconverter (Nov 4, 2011)

adesign said:


> What sort of drug test do they use?


A swab in my mouth for 5 mins :whistling:

A tab that I lick 

Saliva :tongue:

And Urine :bounce:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

ha bro the answer your looking for is in the test they do . if its a test of olympic standard they use for all pro sport were they test for everthing then it defo will show up . but its around 500 pound a test for that so doubt it . just ask at work what they test for and the type off test . but guess there looking for recreational stuff and ephedrine falls into that band . and anyone tested should get a booklet about whats allowed and whats not and before you ask how do i know iv taken around 10 tests:cool2: over 14 year career playing sport and passed them all even though me ase cheeks:cursing: were tightened once lol if you get me lol but some off me mates have made mistakes:ban: so be carefull


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Id ask your work lol!!!

I know it sounds bad but send em a link to what u wanna take, and say u wanna use them as you go gym and wanna drop some fat, juast wondered if it would effect,

if u have an email from them saying its cool the ur covered arent u 

I have that kinda relationship with work where i can just ask stuff like that and it not sound dodgy though so im not sure how u are with ur work!


----------

